# AT2: Update #3 (Trailer und Infos zur Demo)



## Dexter02 (16. Juni 2011)

Hi @ all Airline Tycoon 2 Freunde da draußen,
es gibt einen neuen Trailer zum Spiel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3yWSVW7TMI

Trailer

Der Trailer sagt ja eigentlich schon recht viel. 

Weitere Infos zum Spiel:

_Dynamisches Wirtschafts- und Reisesystem

Flughäfen in aller Welt, von Moskau bis Caracas. Alle mit realistischen Bedingungen und Passagieraufkommen

Individuell gestaltbare Flugzeuge: Mit umfangreichen Editoren werden aus schnöden Chassis luxuriöse Reisemaschinen in Deinem ganz eigenen Stil

Mittendrin-Gefühl: Steuere Deinen Avatar über Deinen 3D-Heimatflughafen, kommandiere Deine Bediensteten herum und baue Deine Airline aus. 

Fordernde Wirtschafts-Simulation: Plane Flüge um die ganze Welt, koordiniere Ankunft- und Abflugzeiten, erwirtschafte hohe Gewinne und achte auf das Image deiner Fluglinie

Vier verschiedene Spieleravatare mit unterschiedlichen Stärken und Schwächen
*(Siggi und Mario wurden durch Waweru Watanabe und Natalie Childman ersetzt)*

Jede Menge Zufallsereignisse sorgen für Abwechslung. Der Papst will einen Sonderflug? In Krisenregionen bricht Bürgerkrieg aus? Vulkanasche über Westeuropa? Nur wenn Du schnell und richtig reagierst, machst Du das ganz große Geld!

Sabotage-Features: Ärgere deine Konkurrenten mit hinterhältigen Aktionen! Aber pass auf, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht!_

Falls ihr noch aktiv am fein schlief oder anderen Spiel relevanten Dingen mitwirken wollt empfehle ich euch das Forum zu besuchen.(siehe Quelle)
Ich habe noch von keinen Entwicklern gehört die sich so um die wünsche der Community kümmern
Quelle: Airline Tycoon 2

*Update:*
Da es ja doch eine recht positive Resonanz zum Spiel gibt, habe ich nochmal ein paar Bilder für euch rausgesucht.
Für die meisten von euch dürften sie neu sein, auch wenn sich die Szenen mit denen aus dem Trailer decken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Klutten danke fürs anpassen von dem Video-Code habe das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen ;D​

Update #2
Ich habe ein paar Bilder zu den Charakteren gefunden und ein ganz neues Bild zum Personalbüro wurde veröffentlicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update #3
Es gibt einen neuen Trailer 

Die Demo erscheint am 12. Oktober 2011.
Es werden das Tutorial und 2 Kampagnen- Missionen spielbar sein, 4 Basis Flugzeuge , ALLE Flughäfen  und Igor Tuppolevsky ist der Spielbare Charakter.

Das Spiel selber erscheint am *13. Oktober 2011 für 39,99 EUR*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXxtlY9WbMw

Trailer​




Quelle:
Airline Tycoon 2
Spiele-Trailer


----------



## needit (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

juhu endlich. vllt nicht so kultig wie der erste teil, aber macht doch einiges her . besonders das flugzeug anpassen habe ich geliebt (bastel, bastel, oh der tag ist ja schon wieder vorbei )

siggi mag ich eh nicht . armer mario


----------



## TBF_Avenger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Achja, den ersten Teil habe ich vor Jahren rauf und runter gespielt, war ein echt tolles Spielchen, welches glücklicherweise noch mit meinem alten Pentium 2 lief.
Der zweite Teil gibt meiner meinung nach optisch nicht gerade viel her und irgendwie sind die Entwickler hier noch mehr dem "Comic-Style" verfallen. Vierzig Euronen würde ich dafür eigentlich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## cabmac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

das ist ja gerade eines der witzigen-Features, der Comic-Style, wie im ersten Teil, klasse, dass die DIESEN Tyccon nochmal aufleben lassen.


----------



## Cayman XT (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Hach, da kommen alte Gefühle wieder auf . Ich weiss noch, wo ich auf meinem Win95-Rechner bis auf die kleinsten Details des Spiels eingegangen bin (Saboteur hinter dem einen Feuerlöscher inklusive ). Damals lag das Interesse nunmal nicht am Ziel sondern am ganzen Rest . Bin echt gespannt, was die Entwickler nach all den Jahren geleistet haben.

MfG 'XT


----------



## needit (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

ich fand es damals eig schade, dass die selbstkonstruierten flugzeuge eigentlich nicht wirklich mit den konventionellen mithalten konnten. (oft zu hoher verbrauch etc) nur das großraumflugzeug war ok.


----------



## M59Deathman (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Den ersten Teil zocke ich manchmal immer noch mal ne Runde. Dachte immer der 2te Teil wäre tot nachdem man Jahre nichts davon gehört hat.

Hoffe das neue hält meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Hurra! Hoffentlich bleibt der Humor genauso wie beim Ersten


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Ja, der zweite Teil war schon mehr oder weniger tot, aber Kalypso hat sich dem angenommen (die spezialisieren sich jetzt auf kleinere Projekte die hier in Deutschland als "Kult" oder "Klassiker" gelten und möbeln Sie etwas auf Stand 2011 bis auf die Grafik... aber wer braucht schon Grafik...).

Ich möchte hier nochmals ausdrücklich Kalypso für Ihre Arbeit in den letzten Jahren loben. Seitdem die durchgehend so Klassiker wiederbeleben sind mir die Jungs sehr sympatisch auch wenn es bei MAD TV bzw. "MUD TV" nicht so gaaanz geklappt hat... aber Tropico war doch z.b. klasse ; oder auch das remake von patrizier.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Sieht nett aus der Trailer. Hab den ersten Teil aber nie gespielt.
Eventuell spiel ich ja den zweiten Teil. Nur sicher nicht zum Vollpreis.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Eines der wenigen geilen Tycoon-Spiele ..... hach, schöne Erinnerungen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

ENDLICH!  

Jetzt müssen Sie nur noch fertig werden.


----------



## cubbi223 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Der A486DX2 66 ist ne geile Anspilung auf Airbus A380 und der "guten" alten 486'er CPU. Die wird da auch noch im Entertain system verbaut.


----------



## cabmac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

muss mal kramen, ob ich den ersten Teil noch irgendwo habe, die Frage ist nur, ob meine Hardware dafuer noch reicht


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Habe ich was verpasst, wenn ich kein einziges Tycoon spiel kenne? Und was kann man speziell bei diesem Airline Tycoon machen? Für Flugzeuge interessiere ich mich ja eigentlich schon


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2*

Das spiel (erster teil) ist nen super game, wenn man durchgeguckt hat, was man machen muss.

DU spielst dabei einen von vier reiseunternehmen und musst halt geld scheffeln. wenn man seine ersten flüge automatisiert hat, dann klimpert das geld ziemlich fix in die kassen.

weis aber nicht, ob das auch unter win7 läuft. von 64bit mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

Werd ich mir wohl mal ansehen. Aber erst den 2ten Teil. Der läuft dann auch auf Win 7 64


----------



## Patze (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

Oh, das sind ja tolle Neuigkeiten. Das wusste ich gar nicht, dass ein zweiter Teil produziert wird! Ich vermute, dass der zweite Teil gute Bewertungen bekommen wird. Zumindest lässt der Trailer meiner Meinung nach diese Spekulation zu. Jedoch sooo begeistert war ich jetzt auch nicht, als das man sagen könnte Airline Tycoon 2 wird ein Kracher mit sehr guten Noten. Mal schauen...


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*



Lee schrieb:


> Werd ich mir wohl mal ansehen. Aber erst den 2ten Teil. Der läuft dann auch auf Win 7 64


 
ich würde dir dringend empfehlen erst den ersten zu testen. glaube sogar dass die deluxe version (paar euro bei ebay) sogar unter win7 läuft.
zum mindest lief sie auf vista bei mir.


----------



## needit (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

also bei mir klappts auf win 7 64 bit


----------



## tiga05 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

Die ham ja alle keinen Hals


----------



## ShawnBaalson (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

Vom Grafikstil gefiel das erste aber wesentlich besser. Das hier sieht irgendwie so ''irgh'' aus


----------



## MidwayCV41 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

Schade. Aber ohne Lan Modus wird das Spiel an den Vorgänger b.z. Langzeitspielspass nicht anknüpfen können.  Den ersten Teil spiele wir heute noch gelegentlich, aber halt nur im Lan da im Singleplayer die Luft schon seit 10 Jahren draussen ist.


----------



## empty (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

Nach Duke kommt noch so ein alter Klassiker? Ich werde mirs bestimmt kaufen bin AT-Fan der ersten Stunde.

Wobei ich immernoch an diese Website denken muss die seit es das Spiel git nicht ein Update rausbrachte.

Airline Tycoon Evolution - Tipps & Tricks


----------



## needit (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*

@empty: stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen. auch genervt hat mich, dass man keine planes runterladen konnte. ewig lange listen mit keinen werten


----------



## Dexter02 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update #2 (neue Bilder)*

Viel Spaß beim kommentieren....


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Airline Tycoon 2 Update (Bilder)*



needit schrieb:


> @empty: stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen. auch genervt hat mich, dass man keine planes runterladen konnte. ewig lange listen mit keinen werten


 
bau dir doch selber flugzeuge...
was willsten da runter laden. wenn du das erste mal über 1mio am tag bekommste kannst dir razz fazz deine ersten eigenen neuen flugzeuge bauen und kaufen.
hab mir die fetteste maschine gebaut die es gibt. 600 plätze, 13.000km reichweite (natürlich abartiger spritverbrauch) und fein die strecke honululu - new york auslasten (natürlich mit mehreren flugzeugen von dem kaliber). da kommen am tag schon nen paar millionen zusammen und hats dann eigl geschafft. die konkurrenz einfach aufkaufen und schon dominierst du als einzige airline 

zu den pics:
hmm... also warum die kein hals haben is ja schon merkwürdig 
aber dda hätten auf jedenfall mehr polygone reinkönnen.
muss ja net gleich DX11 sein, aber grafisch auf jeden fall nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Dexter02 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Update #3 (Trailer und Infos zur Demo)*

Ja die Grafik ist nicht High-End... aber ich denke die ist schon okay so


----------

